# Mi presento ...



## IPNOVEL (24 Maggio 2013)

Ciao a tutti, volevo raccontarvi la mia storia anche se per molti può risultare banale e già sentita..
Dopo 3 anni di convivenza ecco la bastonata...
Dopo dubbi, presentimenti, bugie campate per aria (a cui io non ho mai dato ne' peso ne' valore) in un pomeriggio di maggio la mia compagna mi confessa: "Ti ho tradito"...
E nemmeno quì volevo crederci...
Mi ha tradito con un mio "amico", oltre che essermi fatto in quattro per aiutarlo è anche l'amante della mia donna.. Cornuto e mazziato...
Il motivo della confessione è che lui stava arrivando per parlare con me... Parlare di cosa??? Di un eventuale triangolo?
Non sono riuscito a dire nulla, impassibile... Dentro volevo scoppiare, fuori nemmeno un cenno... Me l'aspettavo, ma mi convincevo che non era così...
Nessuna scenata, nulla di nulla.. La mia unica risposta è stata bene, ed ora cosa vogliamo fare??
Dopo pochi minuti ecco arrivare lui, che guardandomi mi dice "Io la amo!!!" Avrei voluto farlo esplodere, ma da parte mia nulla. Ero completamente annientato, in quel momento non avevo sentimenti. Con tutta la calma del mondo gli dissi vattene, ora non è il momento. Non verrà mai il momento...
Sono riuscito a trattenere tutto, cercavo un perché, un motivo. L'unica spiegazione che ho sentito è stata che era un momento di debolezza...debolezza di 4 mesi!!!!!!!
Alla mia domanda cosa vuoi fare la risposta è stata voglio rimanere con te. Perché non l'ho cacciata subito???
L'ho perdonata...o meglio sto cercando ancora di perdonarla...ma non riesco, è troppo difficile.
Perché voglio farmi del male?? Passo intere giornate a pensarci, ho perso tutta la fiducia che avevo, in lei prima di tutto. Ho perso la fiducia in me...
Lei si sta' impegnando per cercare di riparare il rapporto, io non so' più cosa voglio.
Ok basta... non voglio più annoiare nessuno con questa storia patetica.
Sono entrato nel mondo dei traditi...


----------



## Daniele (24 Maggio 2013)

Carissimo, prima di tutto, va a parlare con il tuo amico e se prorpio tiragli un pugno allo stomaco e digli di non farsi mai più vedere di fronte a te e che nel contempo se potrai nuocergli in qualche modo lo farai. 
Secondo, parla con la tua ragazza e chiedile il perchè per 4 mesi si è messa a fare acrobatica anale sull'asta dalla punta rossa del tuo amico e chiedile come fa ad essere un errore di 4 mesi, chiedile se è scivolata su una buccia di banana ed ogni volta si trovava in spaccata nuda sul suo cetriolino. Ah, se vuoi un poco di effetto su quanto è stata stupida la sua scusa, usa proprio le mie parole per farle capire che non è un errore, ma una scelta e lei ha scelto di tradirti, mentirti e farti del male.
Quando avrai eviscerato tutto potrai sapere se vuoi perdonare oppure no!

Ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo raccontarvi la mia storia anche se per molti può risultare banale e già sentita..
> Dopo 3 anni di convivenza ecco la bastonata...
> Dopo dubbi, presentimenti, bugie campate per aria (a cui io non ho mai dato ne' peso ne' valore) in un pomeriggio di maggio la mia compagna mi confessa: "Ti ho tradito"...
> E nemmeno quì volevo crederci...
> ...


Benvenuto nel mondo dei traditi ( ma non è un mondo di appestati). Per il tuo amico, vedi te che vuoi fare io considero quasi più grave il tradimento di un vero amico che di un partner ( ma era veramente tuo amico o conoscente che  ogni tanto frequentavi?). Per la tua ragazza per quanti sforzi lei possa fare verso di te, pentimento e rifiuto di se per ciò che ha fatto,  dipenderà esclusivamente da te... Non c'è nessuna bacchetta magica e non passa tutto in poco tempo, ce ne vuole di tempo quindi mantieni la calma e ascolta te stesso se proprio non riuscirai a perdonare la decisione verrà da se.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Bene*



IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo raccontarvi la mia storia anche se per molti può risultare banale e già sentita..
> Dopo 3 anni di convivenza ecco la bastonata...
> Dopo dubbi, presentimenti, bugie campate per aria (a cui io non ho mai dato ne' peso ne' valore) in un pomeriggio di maggio la mia compagna mi confessa: "Ti ho tradito"...
> E nemmeno quì volevo crederci...
> ...


Sei entrato nel mondo dei traditi e dai tutta l'idea di volerci rimanere....!Ma non scherzare cosa vuoi perdonare?un calcio nel sedere ad entrambi....sveglia!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Maggio 2013)

IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Dopo pochi minuti ecco arrivare lui, che guardandomi mi dice "Io la amo!!!"
> ...
> Alla mia domanda cosa vuoi fare la risposta è stata voglio rimanere con te.


Il tuo amico c'è rimasto tanto male?


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo raccontarvi la mia storia anche se per molti può risultare banale e già sentita..
> Dopo 3 anni di convivenza ecco la bastonata...
> Dopo dubbi, presentimenti, bugie campate per aria (a cui io non ho mai dato ne' peso ne' valore) in un pomeriggio di maggio la mia compagna mi confessa: "Ti ho tradito"...
> E nemmeno quì volevo crederci...
> ...



I veri amici restano,le baldracche vanno e vengono.
Se non t'avesse fatto becco con lui l'avrebbe fatto con qualcun altro.
Quindi non dico che dovresti ringraziarlo,ma chiamarlo ed uscire per farvi una birra assieme si.
Ed ovviamente dare il congedo alla baldracca.
Che vada a prendere per il culo qualche altro piccione.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> I veri amici restano,le baldracche vanno e vengono.
> Se non t'avesse fatto becco con lui l'avrebbe fatto con qualcun altro.
> Quindi non dico che dovresti ringraziarlo,ma chiamarlo ed uscire per farvi una birra assieme si.
> Ed ovviamente dare il congedo alla baldracca.
> Che vada a prendere per il culo qualche altro piccione.


Sulla bagascia d'accordo,ma un amico che ti si incrapona la donna che amico è?


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla bagascia d'accordo,ma un amico che ti si incrapona la donna che amico è?


Ma il ragionamento e' sbagliato fin dalle fondamenta!
Un vero amico cosa dovrebbe fare?
Guardare silenzioso le tue corna che crescono minuto dopo minuto?
Cercare di insinuare il tarlo del dubbio nel cervello del becco?
Dirti chiaro e tondo ad un becco che e' becco?
Fatica sprecata,e' inutile parlare ad uno che sente ma vuol far finta di non poter sentire.
Un vero amico non perde tempo in inutili parole,ma ti dimostra coi fatti la sua amicizia.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo raccontarvi la mia storia anche se per molti può risultare banale e già sentita..
> Dopo 3 anni di convivenza ecco la bastonata...
> Dopo dubbi, presentimenti, bugie campate per aria (a cui io non ho mai dato ne' peso ne' valore) in un pomeriggio di maggio la mia compagna mi confessa: "Ti ho tradito"...
> E nemmeno quì volevo crederci...
> ...



Mi metto nei tuoi panni, ( ma nei tuoi panni ci sono già stato) quindi cosa fare? :smile: io andrei via, quello che si passa dopo un tradimento è forte, è da passarci per capirlo,e non mi sento di dire ad un uomo nella tua situazione e senza figli in mezzo, di ritentare. 

Però non so che vuol dire ricominciare lasciando la persona che si ama. quindi.......

Una cosa però la so con sicurezza, ci vuole molta forza in entrambi i casi.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma il ragionamento e' sbagliato fin dalle fondamenta!
> Un vero amico cosa dovrebbe fare?
> Guardare silenzioso le tue corna che crescono minuto dopo minuto?
> Cercare di insinuare il tarlo del dubbio nel cervello del becco?
> ...


Un vero amico dovrebbe comportarsi così e dirti:la tua donna ha il culetto estroverso,sappi che anela al mio membro, credo che a breve gli darò una bella dose di penetril,tu vuoi assistere?questo è un amico.:up:


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un vero amico dovrebbe comportarsi così e dirti:la tua donna ha il culetto estroverso,sappi che anela al mio membro, credo che a breve gli darò una bella dose di penetril,tu vuoi assistere?questo è un amico.:up:


Tempo perso,non c'e' peggior sordo di chi vuol far il sordo.
Un anno di chiacchiere non farebbero avanzare di un millimetro.
Invece un'azione da guerra lampo mette in chiaro il da farsi.
Cio' dare il benservito al baldraccone.
E ringraziare il vero amico.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Eretteo*

E, ma che c'entra l'amico che ti dice: io però l'amo?Dai potrei capire seviziargli le pareti anorettali,potrei capire scotennargli il pube ma il mostrarsi pure invaghito è inaccettabile.Sono da carci ar culo entrambi.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E, ma che c'entra l'amico che ti dice: io però l'amo?Dai potrei capire seviziargli le pareti anorettali,potrei capire scotennargli il pube ma il mostrarsi pure invaghito è inaccettabile.Sono da carci ar culo entrambi.


Che sei violento però... eddai.. su su non si danno calci.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo raccontarvi la mia storia anche se per molti può risultare banale e già sentita..
> Dopo 3 anni di convivenza ecco la bastonata...
> Dopo dubbi, presentimenti, bugie campate per aria (a cui io non ho mai dato ne' peso ne' valore) in un pomeriggio di maggio la mia compagna mi confessa: "Ti ho tradito"...
> E nemmeno quì volevo crederci...
> ...


Guarda, storia molto simile alla mia. Solo che:

1 L'ho scoperta io
2 E' durata 6 mesi

Sono ancora vivo. Non credo nell'amore. Mi concedo le mie libertà.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Acheo*



Acheo ha detto:


> Che sei violento però... eddai.. su su non si danno calci.


Calci in culo metaforici,nel caso di lei con un calcio nel sedere vero, ti perderesti la scarpa.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Calci in culo metaforici,nel caso di lei con un calcio nel sedere vero, ti perderesti la scarpa.



Ah! erano metaforici? peccato.... sai ho l'impressione che a volte due schiaffi ben assestati possano servire eccome. Alla soddisfazione personale momentanea ed a chi la prossima volta vuole ritradire. 

Ma sto ironizzando eh, mica sono serio. Violenza fisica mai! magri distruggere una persona senza toccarla fisicamente.. SI.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, storia molto simile alla mia. Solo che:
> 
> 1 L'ho scoperta io
> 2 E' durata 6 mesi
> ...


Dimenticavo: guarda il lato positivo. Ti sei levato dalle palle un falso amico.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

*Kid*

ma sto cazzo di nick che hai non lo capisco. sembri un cow-boy.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> ma sto cazzo di nick che hai non lo capisco. sembri un cow-boy.


In realtà è un nick che utilizzo dagli albori di Internet. Le origini provengono dall'album dei Radiohead Kid A, ma adoro gli spaghetti western, quindi anche un'interpretazione di questo tipo non mi dispiace.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> In realtà è un nick che utilizzo dagli albori di Internet. Le origini provengono dall'album dei Radiohead Kid A, ma adoro gli spaghetti western, quindi anche un'interpretazione di questo tipo non mi dispiace.



Ah ecco......e non ti vergogni ?


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Ah ecco......e non ti vergogni ?


Ehm... no. Dovrei?


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo raccontarvi la mia storia anche se per molti può risultare banale e già sentita..
> Dopo 3 anni di convivenza ecco la bastonata...
> Dopo dubbi, presentimenti, bugie campate per aria (a cui io non ho mai dato ne' peso ne' valore) in un pomeriggio di maggio la mia compagna mi confessa: "Ti ho tradito"...
> E nemmeno quì volevo crederci...
> ...



mah sarò matta io è, ma proprio non capisco perchè ogni volta che un traditore viene beccato, la prima cosa che dice è: voglio rimanere con te

cioè, me cornifichi fino a che non ti becco e poi vuoi rimanere con me? è me che ami?

:yoga:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ehm... no. Dovrei?



Basta va.... o sai chi sono, o è difficile farti incazzare.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mah sarò matta io è, ma proprio non capisco perchè ogni volta che un traditore viene beccato, la prima cosa che dice è: voglio rimanere con te
> 
> cioè, me cornifichi fino a che non ti becco e poi vuoi rimanere con me? è me che ami?
> 
> :yoga:


Forse eriche i traditori son convinti di non venire mai assolutamente beccati e quindi quando succede (spesso) cadono dal pero e via una velocissima marcia indietro:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mah sarò matta io è, ma proprio non capisco perchè ogni volta che un traditore viene beccato, la prima cosa che dice è: voglio rimanere con te
> 
> cioè, me cornifichi fino a che non ti becco e poi vuoi rimanere con me? è me che ami?
> 
> :yoga:


:carneval: Sai quando si ama non si tradisce, e se si tradisce dopo non si hanno le palle per lasciare..... 

Mi sento più acido di Eliade stamattina.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Basta va.... o sai chi sono, o è difficile farti incazzare.


Scusami guarda... ma davvero non ci arrivo. Frequento il forum troppo a singhiozzo ultimamente.

Spiegami sta cosa và, magari privatamente così evito figure di merda, visto che facilmente mi sto dimenticando di qualcosa.

Ce l'hai col mio orsetto Pooh?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusami guarda... ma davvero non ci arrivo. Frequento il forum troppo a singhiozzo ultimamente.
> 
> Spiegami sta cosa và, magari privatamente così evito figure di merda, visto che facilmente mi sto dimenticando di qualcosa.



Da quando ti conosco non hai mai fatto figure di merda, sei a parere mio tra i pochi che dice la propria senza peli nella lingua. 

Sono il tuo omonimo.


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse eriche i traditori son convinti di non venire mai assolutamente beccati e quindi quando succede (spesso) cadono dal pero e via una velocissima marcia indietro:smile:





Acheo ha detto:


> :carneval: Sai quando si ama non si tradisce, e se si tradisce dopo non si hanno le palle per lasciare.....
> 
> Mi sento più acido di Eliade stamattina.



sicuramente è così però i difetti ce l' hanno proprio tutti è!!!
traditori, vigliacchi e che cazz!!!

:gabinetto:


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Da quando ti conosco non hai mai fatto figure di merda, sei a parere mio tra i pochi che dice la propria senza peli nella lingua.
> 
> Sono il tuo omonimo.


Ok ora ho fatto 1+1 carissimo. Io mica mi ricordavo sto nick...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sicuramente è così però i difetti ce l' hanno proprio tutti è!!!
> traditori, vigliacchi e che cazz!!!
> 
> :gabinetto:



:gabinetto::up:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok ora ho fatto 1+1 carissimo. Io mica mi ricordavo sto nick...



Infatti è nuovo, a breve rimetto l'altro.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Infatti è nuovo, a breve rimetto l'altro.


Ah ok, che già c'ho confusione in testa.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah ok, che già c'ho confusione in testa.


Se confusione è bionda occhi azzurri due zinne così!! (.)_(.) bhe.... ti capisco.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Se confusione è bionda occhi azzurri due zinne così!! (.)_(.) bhe.... ti capisco.


Preferisco le more, ma non chiudo la porta in faccia a nessuna!  E poi gli occhi azzurri nella coppia devo averli solo io. Sono l'unica arma che ho!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Preferisco le more, ma non chiudo la porta in faccia a nessuna!  E poi gli occhi azzurri nella coppia devo averli solo io. Sono l'unica arma che ho!



Wuauu anche io ho gli occhi azzurri..... 

Te lo scrissi una volta.... qua gatta ci cova.... i nostri genitori mi sa che....


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

Acheo ha detto:


> Wuauu anche io ho gli occhi azzurri.....
> 
> Te lo scrissi una volta.... qua gatta ci cova.... i nostri genitori mi sa che....


LOL, figli di un'orgia.


----------



## Alex71 (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mah sarò matta io è, ma proprio non capisco perchè ogni volta che un traditore viene beccato, la prima cosa che dice è: voglio rimanere con te
> 
> cioè, me cornifichi fino a che non ti becco e poi vuoi rimanere con me? è me che ami?
> 
> :yoga:


è vero questo!!
ma forse: "perchè è la perdita misura dell'amore? " cit. Winterson


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E, ma che c'entra l'amico che ti dice: io però l'amo?Dai potrei capire seviziargli le pareti anorettali,potrei capire scotennargli il pube ma il mostrarsi pure invaghito è inaccettabile.Sono da carci ar culo entrambi.


Perche' un vero amico non si e' disposti a riconoscerlo e ringraziarlo?
Il masculo primitivo medio prenderebbe a revolverate l'amico,e si terrebbe in casa la troia coltivando cosi' le proprie corna.
E invece no!
Il baronetto inglese abbraccerebbe riconoscente l'amico e gli offrirebbe una pinta di quella buona al pub.
Poi se e' annoiato metterebbe con eleganza 4 stracci fuori dalla porta,ed accompagnerebbe l'uscita di casa della fedifraga con un signorile "fuori dalle balle".
Se invece e' un affarista ne sfrutterebbe le  indiscutibili capacita' esponando un bel tariffario da altri tempi.
Cosi' ti fai un sacco di amici ed un sacco di soldi.
Ma quasi nessuno riconosce un vero amico.
Che e' costretto cosi' a fare del bene,e poi a compiere sceneggiate come il poveretto di cui sopra.


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> è vero questo!!
> ma forse: "perchè è la perdita misura dell'amore? " cit. Winterson



si vabbè vabbè :bleble:


tutti bravi quando vengono beccati!!!


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si vabbè vabbè :bleble:
> 
> 
> tutti bravi quando vengono beccati!!!


Ma senti... se vuoi mollare il partner non ti fai l'amante, te ne vai  e basta.

A me torna tutto.


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma senti... se vuoi mollare il partner non ti fai l'amante, te ne vai e basta.
> 
> A me torna tutto.


infatti è proprio questo il discorso: ti fai i cavolacci tuoi poi se vieni scoperto dici che ami me che è stato un errore, che vuoi rimanere...
il danno e la beffa, perchè se non ti becco continui beatamente a farti i cazz tuoi e a me col cavolo che mi pensi tutto innamorato!!!


----------



## Alex71 (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si vabbè vabbè :bleble:
> 
> 
> tutti bravi quando vengono beccati!!!



La mia era una domanda  

e quindi.. perchè bisogna arrivare ad essere beccati per capire che si stava facendo una cazzata??


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> infatti è proprio questo il discorso: ti fai i cavolacci tuoi poi se vieni scoperto dici che ami me che è stato un errore, che vuoi rimanere...
> il danno e la beffa, perchè se non ti becco continui beatamente a farti i cazz tuoi e a me col cavolo che mi pensi tutto innamorato!!!


Il fatto di voler rimanere può essere, è il fatto di dirsi pentiti e di aver commesso un errore che secondo me è una cazzata


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto di voler rimanere può essere, è il fatto di dirsi pentiti e di aver commesso un errore che secondo me è una cazzata


Brava. Si stava facendo esattamente quell oche si voleva fare. Poi concepibile che uno possa anche aver provato sensi di colpa, per carità.


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla bagascia d'accordo,ma un amico che ti si incrapona la donna che amico è?


uno con un carattere molto debole,suppongo.

peraltro dal racconto del nostro nuovo amico,sembra i rimorsi veri li abbia avuti lui e non lei


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto di voler rimanere può essere, è il fatto di dirsi pentiti e di aver commesso un errore che secondo me è una cazzata


ma perché ?
 per qualcuno può anche essere stato così, non lo escluderei.hai letto bastardo dentro?


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

Alex71 ha detto:


> La mia era una domanda
> 
> e quindi.. perchè bisogna arrivare ad essere beccati per capire che si stava facendo una cazzata??



perchè in realtà non è che si capisce che si è fatto una cazzata, ma si capisce che da li a breve la nostra vita cambierà radicalmente e quindi si cerca di salvare qualcosa, con la convinzione che siccome è stato un "momento di confusione" ci sia ancora qualcosa di salvabile!!!

invece no :blank:


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perchè in realtà non è che si capisce che si è fatto una cazzata, ma si capisce che da li a breve la nostra vita cambierà radicalmente e quindi si cerca di salvare qualcosa, con la convinzione che siccome è stato un "momento di confusione" ci sia ancora qualcosa di salvabile!!!
> 
> invece no :blank:


quindi è il timore di rimanere in mezzo alla strada che ti porta al "pentimento"?


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi è il timore di rimanere in mezzo alla strada che ti porta al "pentimento"?


Esatto.


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi è il timore di rimanere in mezzo alla strada che ti porta al "pentimento"?


secondo me si, nel caso del mio ex marito lo è stato, in questo caso anche così mi è parso...

che poi questa: mamma mia che stronza, te la fai col suo amico che si innamora pure di te e tu lo dici al tuo compagno perchè il tuo amante sta venendo a parlargli perchè ti ama... cioè sensibilità pari a zero, e in tutto questo: voglio stare con te!!!

La faccia come il culo!!!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ?
> per qualcuno può anche essere stato così, non lo escluderei.hai letto bastardo dentro?


Perchè la cazzata è uscire una sera e scopare con uno
La cazzata è chattare con uno giocando
Se hai una relazione che dura qualcosa in più di due scopate, vuol dire che l'hai voluto e spero che nessuno fa un errore perpetrandolo per anni. e anche se lo fai con quale coraggio davanti al tuo compagno disperato gli dice che è stato un errore?


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> perchè in realtà non è che si capisce che si è fatto una cazzata, ma si capisce che da li a breve la nostra vita cambierà radicalmente e quindi si cerca di salvare qualcosa, con la convinzione che siccome è stato un "momento di confusione" ci sia ancora qualcosa di salvabile!!!
> 
> invece no :blank:


meglio nn farsi beccare allora.... così hai il libero arbitrio di poter fare anche la vittima....


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè la cazzata è uscire una sera e scopare con uno
> La cazzata è chattare con uno giocando
> Se hai una relazione che dura qualcosa in più di due scopate, vuol dire che l'hai voluto e spero che nessuno fa un errore perpetrandolo per anni. e anche se lo fai con quale coraggio davanti al tuo compagno disperato gli dice che è stato un errore?


Ma no su questo non sono d'accordo. Nel senso che secondo me una volta fatto il passo è quasi impossibile tornare indietro.

Sono pochi quelli che riescono davvero a vivere la cosa alla leggera.


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

con lo stesso che si è avuto per la durata del rapporto.magari ti accorgi di aver sbagliato solo di fronte allo sguardo dell'altro.poi non so 





farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè la cazzata è uscire una sera e scopare con uno
> La cazzata è chattare con uno giocando
> Se hai una relazione che dura qualcosa in più di due scopate, vuol dire che l'hai voluto e spero che nessuno fa un errore perpetrandolo per anni. e anche se lo fai *con quale coraggio davanti al tuo compagno disperato gli dice che è stato un errore*?


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

ci mancava il test antincendio ora.... maremma maiala


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ci mancava il test antincendio ora.... maremma maiala


Porca miseria, il nick più orrendo che abbia mai visto in vita mia.

Scusami eh....


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> con lo stesso che si è avuto per la durata del rapporto.magari ti accorgi di aver sbagliato solo di fronte allo sguardo dell'altro.poi non so


Ti accorgi di aver sbagliato davanti lo sguardo dell'altro?te ne dovresti accorgere quando incomincia ad abbassarsi i pantaloni e poi le mutande...., quando vedi volar via le tue mutande strappate a morsi,o quando ti incomincia a prendere a martellate quelle chiappe impavide e falcidiate.


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> secondo me si, nel caso del mio ex marito lo è stato, in questo caso anche così mi è parso...
> 
> che poi questa: mamma mia che stronza, te la fai col suo amico che si innamora pure di te e tu lo dici al tuo compagno perchè il tuo amante sta venendo a parlargli perchè ti ama... cioè sensibilità pari a zero, e in tutto questo: voglio stare con te!!!
> 
> La faccia come il culo!!!


semplice utilitarista manipolatrice.    il becco gli serviva per la convivenza e l'amico per lo.....sport.

ora si vede col rischio di perdere l'uno e l'altro e pensa di poter riconquistare il becco cospargendosi il capo di cenere.

ora si tratta di vedere il nostro amico quanto carattere ha


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti accorgi di aver sbagliato davanti lo sguardo dell'altro?te ne dovresti accorgere quando incomincia ad abbassarsi i pantaloni e poi le mutande...., quando vedi volar via le tue mutande strappate a morsi,o quando ti incomincia a prendere a martellate quelle chiappe impavide e falcidiate.


Si magari... in un mondo perfetto.

P.S.
Qui sta nevicando moooolto basso! :unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma no su questo non sono d'accordo. Nel senso che secondo me una volta fatto il passo è quasi impossibile tornare indietro.
> 
> Sono pochi quelli che riescono davvero a vivere la cosa alla leggera.


Non c'entra viverla alla leggera
Io non ho vissuto niente alla leggera. Ho pensato, pianto agli anizi per mille motivi diversi, poi ho smesso e ho vissuto il tutto con serenità, certo con sensi di colpa ma non ho mai pensato che fosse un errore. Non lo penso ancora adesso
E' sbagliato nei confronti del mio partner ma non dirò mai che per me è stato un errore.. Era quello che volevo.



Minerva ha detto:


> con lo stesso che si è avuto per la durata del rapporto.magari ti accorgi di aver sbagliato solo di fronte allo sguardo dell'altro.poi non so


Cioè, dopo due anni di relazione ti ci vuole lo sguardo dell'altro per pensare di aver sbagliato
Cioè mentri scopavi con l'altro pensavi che stavi facendo una cosa giusta?
No. Per me il pentimento vero è quello ceh confessi prima di essere beccato. La moglie di ultimo ha capito che era un errore e l'ha confessato all'istante. Il resto è un tentativo di rimediare a una situazione a cui indubbiamenti credi.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti accorgi di aver sbagliato davanti lo sguardo dell'altro?te ne dovresti accorgere quando incomincia ad abbassarsi i pantaloni e poi le mutande...., quando vedi volar via le tue mutande strappate a morsi,o quando ti incomincia a prendere a martellate quelle chiappe impavide e falcidiate.


quoto


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> meglio nn farsi beccare allora.... così hai il libero arbitrio di poter fare anche la vittima....



io la penso esattamente come te è!!!

pure la vittima infatti non mi pare il caso!!!:blu:


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io la penso esattamente come te è!!!
> 
> pure la vittima infatti non mi pare il caso!!!:blu:


Eppure è una reazione molto comune nei traditori.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


grazie,sono troppo diretto vero?


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Porca miseria, il nick più orrendo che abbia mai visto in vita mia.
> 
> Scusami eh....



mannò sembra solo.
E' il nomignolo che gli aveva dato sua nonna quando era piccolo, perchè era ossuto come un uccellino.
Passerino è tremendamente tenero e mi fa sorridere che Passerino abbia scelto proprio questa parola come nick.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> grazie,sono troppo diretto vero?


Si e sai che per me è un pregio:smile:


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Eppure è una reazione molto comune nei traditori.



ma anche no.


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò sembra solo.
> E' il nomignolo che gli aveva dato sua nonna quando era piccolo, perchè era ossuto come un uccellino.
> Passerino è tremendamente tenero e mi fa sorridere che Passerino abbia scelto proprio questa parola come nick.


Non discuto le nobili origini del nick... ma su un forum di tradimento stona un filino!


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Si magari... in un mondo perfetto.
> 
> P.S.
> Qui sta nevicando moooolto basso! :unhappy:


E beati cazzi caro kid,nessuno vuole il mondo perfetto ma un minimo di rispetto,e cazzo!


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma anche no.


Te non sei una traditrice, te sei una furbetta.


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Si e sai che per me è un pregio:smile:


E allora continuo,perplesso permettendo...!


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E beati cazzi caro kid,nessuno vuole il mondo perfetto ma un minimo di rispetto,e cazzo!


E un minimo di rispetto col cazzo, come lo vedi?


----------



## Minerva (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non c'entra viverla alla leggera
> Io non ho vissuto niente alla leggera. Ho pensato, pianto agli anizi per mille motivi diversi, poi ho smesso e ho vissuto il tutto con serenità, certo con sensi di colpa ma non ho mai pensato che fosse un errore. Non lo penso ancora adesso
> E' sbagliato nei confronti del mio partner ma non dirò mai che per me è stato un errore.. Era quello che volevo.
> 
> ...


ma che ne so io


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> E un minimo di rispetto col cazzo, come lo vedi?


Dipende dal cazzo!


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò sembra solo.
> E' il nomignolo che gli aveva dato sua nonna quando era piccolo, perchè era ossuto come un uccellino.
> Passerino è tremendamente tenero e mi fa sorridere che Passerino abbia scelto proprio questa parola come nick.


grazie tebe.... )


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Non discuto le nobili origini del nick... ma su un forum di tradimento stona un filino!



.....c'è il doppio senso?

Minchia non ci avevo pensato.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Te non sei una traditrice, te sei una furbetta.


chi, io?
_Flapflap_


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ci mancava il test antincendio ora.... maremma maiala


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma sei toscano ???


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora continuo,perplesso permettendo...!


prego egregio professore  lei è perfettamente a conoscenza dei limiti che non devono essere valicati,quindi ci inondi con la sua sapienza


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Maggio 2013)

quotone per Oscuro in tutto il topic.

Un bel "va a dar via el cù" alla nuova coppia mi sembra il minimo. Mi roderebbe più il culo per il tradimento dell' amico che quello della donna.


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io la penso esattamente come te è!!!
> 
> pure la vittima infatti non mi pare il caso!!!:blu:


chiaramente scherzavo..... ahahahahahh io ho fatto l'amante single di donna sposata di 30 anni io 38...... è stata un esperienza irripetibile... nel senso che all'inizio fu fantastico... poi lei voleva di più.... mi disse che se andava bene con il marito io nn ci sarei stato.... bene a me questa cosa fece incazzare nn poco... cazzo vuol dire... io dovrei far dei passi sapendo gia di essere un rincalzo? si parte male.... allora cominciai ad avere dei dubbi.... come sarebbe andata a finire? avrebbe mollato il marito e mi sarei trovato fidanzato subito dopo con una della quale nn sapevo nulla? manco come teneva la forchetta quando mangia? per questo nn ci furono problemi perchè un bel gg di ottobre mi disse che si era rotta e che doveva sistemare le sue cose..... sparendo e lasciandomi un vuoto immenso... adesso ha mollato il marito e dopo una settimana si è messa con un altro.... la nuova liana della scimmia la chiamo io....


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quotone per Oscuro in tutto il topic.
> 
> Un bel "va a dar via el cù" alla nuova coppia mi sembra il minimo. Mi roderebbe più il culo per il tradimento dell' amico che quello della donna.


È quello che dico anche io :smile:


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....c'è il doppio senso?
> 
> Minchia non ci avevo pensato.


Kid mi piacciono le donne.... tranquillo.......


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Kid mi piacciono le donne.... tranquillo.......


no, l'avevo più intesa come ad uno a cui piacciono talmente le passere da farne un tributo un po' così.
A questo doppio senso ho pensato.
Niente roba gay che poi Lui mi si inquieta e a lothar vengono problemi di erezione


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, l'avevo più intesa come ad uno a cui piacciono talmente le passere da farne un tributo un po' così.
> A questo doppio senso ho pensato.
> Niente roba gay che poi Lui mi si inquieta e a lothar vengono problemi di erezione


tebe.... mi piacciono parecchio...... ma proprio tanto...... ma sarebbe stato il passeraio.... poi qua si chiama topa... e preoccupazione per il nic il topaio... pensa che l'idraulico qua si chiama il TROMBAIO....... toscana malata di passera


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora continuo,perplesso permettendo...!


Continua continua.........



Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ne so io



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perplesso ha detto:


> prego egregio professore  lei è perfettamente a conoscenza dei limiti che non devono essere valicati,quindi ci inondi con la sua sapienza


Ma tu al mattino non dovresti lavorare?



passerino ha detto:


> chiaramente scherzavo..... ahahahahahh io ho fatto l'amante single di donna sposata di 30 anni io 38...... è stata un esperienza irripetibile... nel senso che all'inizio fu fantastico... poi lei voleva di più.... mi disse che se andava bene con il marito io nn ci sarei stato.... bene a me questa cosa fece incazzare nn poco... cazzo vuol dire... io dovrei far dei passi sapendo gia di essere un rincalzo? si parte male.... allora cominciai ad avere dei dubbi.... come sarebbe andata a finire? avrebbe mollato il marito e mi sarei trovato fidanzato subito dopo con una della quale nn sapevo nulla? manco come teneva la forchetta quando mangia? per questo nn ci furono problemi perchè un bel gg di ottobre mi disse che si era rotta e che doveva sistemare le sue cose..... sparendo e lasciandomi un vuoto immenso... adesso ha mollato il marito e dopo una settimana si è messa con un altro.... la nuova liana della scimmia la chiamo io....


Cercava semplicemente un sostituito. 
Per questo continuo a sostenere che un marito si lascia indipendentemente dalla presenza di un altro
Se mi capitasse credo che lascerei entrambi. Starei sola, capirei cosa voglio e poi deciderei anche a costo di predere entrambi. In presenza di figli ancora di più. Mai farei un passaggio da un marito a un nuovo compagno


----------



## viola di mare (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> chiaramente scherzavo..... ahahahahahh io ho fatto l'amante single di donna sposata di 30 anni io 38...... è stata un esperienza irripetibile... nel senso che all'inizio fu fantastico... poi lei voleva di più.... mi disse che se andava bene con il marito io nn ci sarei stato.... bene a me questa cosa fece incazzare nn poco... cazzo vuol dire... io dovrei far dei passi sapendo gia di essere un rincalzo? si parte male.... allora cominciai ad avere dei dubbi.... come sarebbe andata a finire? avrebbe mollato il marito e mi sarei trovato fidanzato subito dopo con una della quale nn sapevo nulla? manco come teneva la forchetta quando mangia? per questo nn ci furono problemi perchè un bel gg di ottobre mi disse che si era rotta e che doveva sistemare le sue cose..... sparendo e lasciandomi un vuoto immenso... adesso ha mollato il marito e dopo una settimana si è messa con un altro.... la nuova liana della scimmia la chiamo io....


ammazza aho!!! come fanno ste donne io non capisco proprio!!! :blu:


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Continua continua.........


....si si.... :diavoletto:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

*Oscuro*



Simy ha detto:


> ....si si.... :diavoletto:


Possiamo fare qualcosa per sti due?


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sulla bagascia d'accordo,ma un amico che ti si incrapona la donna che amico è?


concordo...


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Possiamo fare qualcosa per sti due?


smetterla per esempio


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Continua continua.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aspetta.... pochi gg dopo mi disse che io nn avevo battuto ciglio alla sua decisione e che nn avevo detto nullla, che voleva un uomo che nn poteva vivere senza di lei, poi più nulla senno gli auguri e cazzate varie.... dopo qualche tempo  mi ha scritto che adesso è felice e che mi augurava una cosa come questa..... io da vero signore le ho risposto che ero felice per lei.... nn le ho detto che ero felice anche per l'ex marito che si era liberato di una mina vagante... e per me che nn ero caduto in qs schifoso tranello.... e nn lo ero per il nuovo lianone che si era trovata.... sono sicuro che tra un paio di anni subirà lo stesso trattamento del marito....


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Possiamo fare qualcosa per sti due?


nulla  tu prosegui serenamente nelle tue attività che al resto pensiamo noi


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> smetterla per esempio




Ti stai oscurizzando e fratellizzando






Paura



:scared:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> aspetta.... pochi gg dopo mi disse che io nn avevo battuto ciglio alla sua decisione e che nn avevo detto nullla, che voleva un uomo che nn poteva vivere senza di lei, poi più nulla senno gli auguri e cazzate varie.... dopo qualche tempo mi ha scritto che adesso è felice e che mi augurava una cosa come questa..... io da vero signore le ho risposto che ero felice per lei.... nn le ho detto che ero felice anche per l'ex marito che si era liberato di una mina vagante... e per me che nn ero caduto in qs schifoso tranello.... e nn lo ero per il nuovo lianone che si era trovata.... *sono sicuro che tra un paio di anni subirà lo stesso trattamento del marito*....


questo non è detto.

Per il resto quoto la risposta che le hai dato


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti stai oscurizzando e fratellizzando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho due ottimi insegnanti come vedi


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti stai oscurizzando e fratellizzando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buon sangue (giallorosso) non mente


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ho due ottimi insegnanti come vedi


buongiorno sorellina


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> buongiorno sorellina



buongiorno :smile:


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo non è detto.
> 
> Per il resto quoto la risposta che le hai dato


Comunque a me sta cosa mi ha segnato...... mi ha ferito molto se devo essere sincero..... se mi avesse detto che veniva con me semplicemente perchè si era innamorata forse mi sarei buttato... ma così nn mi quadrava....


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> smetterla per esempio


Smetterla?aò ma se fra me e farfalla c'è un feeling elettivo ed erettivo che male c'è?tanto è solo viruale....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Smetterla?aò ma se fra me e farfalla c'è un feeling elettivo ed erettivo che male c'è?tanto è solo viruale....!:rotfl:


buono tu


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> buono tu


Dai che sei da culo a richiesta e su...!


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Smetterla?aò ma se fra me e farfalla c'è un feeling elettivo ed erettivo che male c'è?tanto è solo *viruale....!:rotfl:*


Per ora


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per ora



ma vuoi ancora andare al lago al tramonto a prendere...freddo??


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma vuoi ancora andare al lago al tramonto a prendere...freddo??


Ormai le giornate si allungano, fa caldo la sera
Corro il rischio........secondo me ne vale la pena


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ormai le giornate si allungano, fa caldo la sera
> Corro il rischio........secondo me ne vale la pena


ora su fa caldo


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma vuoi ancora andare al lago al tramonto a prendere...freddo??


Vuoi venire pure tu?


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ormai le giornate si allungano, fa caldo la sera
> Corro il rischio........secondo me ne vale la pena



ok hai ragione
stasera ci vado pure io:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (24 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ora su fa caldo


Beati voi...


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Ok*



free ha detto:


> ok hai ragione
> stasera ci vado pure io:rotfl:


Dimmi dove però...!


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi venire pure tu?



ma adesso ti chiami Freddo per caso??:rotfl:


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmi dove però...!




...bla bla bla...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...bla bla bla...



quoto


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ...bla bla bla...


Mi sono adeguato a sto trio di fanfarone....!


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono adeguato a sto trio di fanfarone....!



ma te lo abbiamo chiesto noi di adeguarti??
che coraggio!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma te lo abbiamo chiesto noi di adeguarti??
> che coraggio!:rotfl:


No,io sono un uomo d'azione, visto che a voi certe azioni non piacciono che ci posso fare?Ognuno la sua natura,voi siete tre belle donne, un pò troppo compassate,io adoro le strappafiletti a tradimento,le graffiapiselli,le scallacazzi...mi spiace.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io sono un uomo d'azione, visto che a voi certe azioni non piacciono che ci posso fare?Ognuno la sua natura,voi siete tre belle donne, un pò troppo compassate,io adoro le strappafiletti a tradimento,le graffiapiselli,le scallacazzi...mi spiace.


Ma che non ci piacciono l'hai deciso tu?


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che non ci piacciono l'hai deciso tu?


Io non ho deciso nulla,e che promettete e poi.....!Free mi si voleva fare su un cofano...poi il nulla,simy parla parla...parla....e lasciamo stare.Tu?tu hai grandi potenzialità,ma la figura molto losca che ti segue è un ottimo deterrente...quindi da me cosa volete?


----------



## free (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io sono un uomo d'azione, visto che a voi certe azioni non piacciono che ci posso fare?Ognuno la sua natura,voi siete tre belle donne, un pò* troppo compassate*,io adoro le strappafiletti a tradimento,le graffiapiselli,le scallacazzi...mi spiace.



:unhappy:

ma sai dove te lo devi mettere il compasso?? 
chiedi a Joey


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho deciso nulla,e che promettete e poi.....!Free mi si voleva fare su un cofano...poi il nulla,simy parla parla...parla....e lasciamo stare.Tu?tu hai grandi potenzialità,ma la figura molto losca che ti segue è un ottimo deterrente...quindi da me cosa volete?


Va bé che delusione.....ti fai spaventare dalla figura losca....
Ma dai sai che è un timido tranquillo


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> ma sai dove te lo devi mettere il compasso??
> chiedi a Joey


Embè?ti ho fatto un complimento,sei una donna bella,interessante,accattivante,sensuale,ma graffi poco.....!:up:


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Va bé che delusione.....ti fai spaventare dalla figura losca....
> Ma dai sai che è un timido tranquillo


Ecco infatti devi sempre diffidare dai timidi e tranquilli.Farfalla ricorda una cosa:l'arma più pericolosa è quella scarica....!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È quello che dico anche io :smile:



Allora quotone anche a Fiammetta


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2013)

*Ma*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Allora quotone anche a Fiammetta


Ok che quoti farfalla ma quotare oscuro...stai bene?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I veri amici restano,le baldracche vanno e vengono.
> Se non t'avesse fatto becco con lui l'avrebbe fatto con qualcun altro.
> Quindi non dico che dovresti ringraziarlo,ma chiamarlo ed uscire per farvi una birra assieme si.
> Ed ovviamente dare il congedo alla baldracca.
> Che vada a prendere per il culo qualche altro piccione.


da vero amico bisogna lasciargli la donna che ama tanto e insistere che si sposino quanto prima, perché possa assaporare privilegi e doveri fino in fondo.

alla fine, non perde nulla; potrà fare a sua volta l'amante e quindi godersi la sua libertà riconquistata, nella quale non deve nulla e tutto gli è dovuto. con il valore aggiunto che non dovrà nemmeno nascondersi, essendo ex e comunque miglior amico dell'altro, migliore amico.


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo raccontarvi la mia storia anche se per molti può risultare banale e già sentita..
> Dopo 3 anni di convivenza ecco la bastonata...
> Dopo dubbi, presentimenti, bugie campate per aria (a cui io non ho mai dato ne' peso ne' valore) *in un pomeriggio di maggio la mia compagna mi confessa: "Ti ho tradito"...
> *E nemmeno quì volevo crederci...
> ...


Stai tranquillo che alcuni accordi erano stati fatti preventivamente.

Lei confessa.
Lui arriva è dice di amarla.
Lei vuole stare con te.

Sembrerebbero in contraddizione.

Prima ipotesi. Lui aveva delle aspettative dapprima assecondate da lei che poi ha ritrattato. Lui minaccia di dirtelo e glielo fa sapere. Lei lo anticipa e ti confessa il tradimento. Lui arriva e fa la sua mossa.

Seconda ipotesi. Dopo essersi accordati, lei confessa e dichiara le sue nuove intenzioni. Lui si dichiara per esonerarla dalle sue colpe e per far avvalorare la scelta della tua ragazza ricaduta su di te perchè ama te.

Propenderei per la prima, perchè la seconda presenta un incognita. Ovvero, perchè avrebbero confessato se tu non sapevi nulla? A meno che c'era qualche altro motivo fuori dal loro controllo per cui tu venissi a saperlo.


----------



## JON (24 Maggio 2013)

O anche. Lei presa dai sensi di colpa decide che tu devi sapere. Lo comunica al tuo amico, che non è d'accordo. Lei confessa, lui arriva e si dichiara per tentare di ricevere il tuo perdono.


----------



## tesla (24 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E, ma che c'entra l'amico che ti dice: io però l'amo?Dai potrei capire seviziargli le pareti anorettali,potrei capire scotennargli il pube ma il mostrarsi pure invaghito è inaccettabile.Sono da carci ar culo entrambi.


Sire, vorrei smeraldarle il pube ma sono impossibilitata


----------



## lunaiena (24 Maggio 2013)

IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo raccontarvi la mia storia anche se per molti può risultare banale e già sentita..
> Dopo 3 anni di convivenza ecco la bastonata...
> Dopo dubbi, presentimenti, bugie campate per aria (a cui io non ho mai dato ne' peso ne' valore) in un pomeriggio di maggio la mia compagna mi confessa: "Ti ho tradito"...
> E nemmeno quì volevo crederci...
> ...



Mi sa che se vuoi continuare devi credere alla sua risposta 
Mettila cosi lei è stata sincera a confessarti tutto ,per qualle motivo dovresti chiederlo a lei ...
Il resto lo vedrai con il tempo ...
Capita a tutti prima o poi di dover scegliere la cosa migliore per se ,ora tocca a te ...
Chi ti dice lasciala e chi ti dirà tientela ma nessuno vivrà la tua vita qualunque scelta tu prenda...


----------



## passerino (24 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sa che se vuoi continuare devi credere alla sua risposta
> Mettila cosi lei è stata sincera a confessarti tutto ,per qualle motivo dovresti chiederlo a lei ...
> Il resto lo vedrai con il tempo ...
> Capita a tutti prima o poi di dover scegliere la cosa migliore per se ,ora tocca a te ...
> Chi ti dice lasciala e chi ti dirà tientela ma nessuno vivrà la tua vita qualunque scelta tu prenda...


Le hai chiesto se lui l'aveva ricattata di spiattellare tutto? perchè sto tempismo? mi puzza un po sta cosa....


----------



## Eretteo (24 Maggio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> da vero amico bisogna lasciargli la donna che ama tanto e insistere che si sposino quanto prima, perché possa assaporare privilegi e doveri fino in fondo.
> 
> alla fine, non perde nulla; potrà fare a sua volta l'amante e quindi godersi la sua libertà riconquistata, nella quale non deve nulla e tutto gli è dovuto. con il valore aggiunto che non dovrà nemmeno nascondersi, essendo ex e comunque miglior amico dell'altro, migliore amico.


Ci sono tanti di quei modi per risolvere la questione da signori,e smollare il malloppone all'amico guadagnandoci tutto....l'amico alla fin fine e' un benefattore,e invece me lo trattano come fosse un criminale.
Sai quanti mariti ne vorrebbero,di amici cosi'?  :rotfl:


----------



## IPNOVEL (30 Maggio 2013)

Lei ha confessato soltanto perché lui stava arrivando per spiattellare tutto. Questo è quello che ho capito...
Quello che mi chiedo è se sarebbe ancora andata avanti.
Nel frattempo sto notando uno sforzo da parte sua di riconquistare la mia fiducia. Sono io che non ho più voglia. 
Le ho proposto di andare da lui augurandole tutta la felicità del mondo, un po' di ipocrisia... Lei imperterrita mi giura che fara' di tutto per rinconquistarmi...
Ma mi domando: "perché non riesco a darle un buon calcio nel sedere e dirle arrangiati???" 
Amo farmi prendere per il culo allora...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Lei ha confessato soltanto perché lui stava arrivando per spiattellare tutto. Questo è quello che ho capito...
> Quello che mi chiedo è se sarebbe ancora andata avanti.
> Nel frattempo sto notando uno sforzo da parte sua di riconquistare la mia fiducia. Sono io che non ho più voglia.
> Le ho proposto di andare da lui augurandole tutta la felicità del mondo, un po' di ipocrisia... Lei imperterrita mi giura che fara' di tutto per rinconquistarmi...
> ...


No, sei semplicemente ancora sotto choc e non hai chiara la situazione, hai bisogno di raccogliere le idee. 
E serve tempo.
Chi ti consiglia la condanna immediata e senza appello lo fa perché nella sua testa l'uomo deve darsi un tono, ma le decisioni affrettate di solito non sono una buona cosa.
Lasciarla perché hai riflettuto sul suo comportamento generale, soprattutto quello che sta tenendo in questa situazione, sarà invece una cosa saggia.


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2013)

IPNOVEL ha detto:


> Lei ha confessato soltanto perché lui stava arrivando per spiattellare tutto. Questo è quello che ho capito...
> Quello che mi chiedo è se sarebbe ancora andata avanti.
> Nel frattempo sto notando uno sforzo da parte sua di riconquistare la mia fiducia. Sono io che non ho più voglia.
> Le ho proposto di andare da lui augurandole tutta la felicità del mondo, un po' di ipocrisia... Lei imperterrita mi giura che fara' di tutto per rinconquistarmi...
> ...


ma allora ritieni che tutti quelli che sono passati oltre restando con i propri compagni/e siano senza dignità e si siano fatti prendere per il culo?
Soprattutto gli uomini, da notare poi come siano soprattutto gli stessi uomini a dare consigli di un certo tipo (sfanculamento immediato).


----------

